# Best-looking Woodworkers' Dogs.



## trevtheturner (29 Apr 2004)

Can we please start on pics. of your dogs now. I like dogs.

Trev.


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2004)

This should get the ball rolling, Trev.

Yours

Gill


----------



## trevtheturner (30 Apr 2004)

Thanks, Gill - excellent, excellent. 8) 

When I get a round tuit I'll have a go at following Asleitch's tutorial for posting pics - then put up my GSD, and the previous one, and the previous one, and the previous one.........love 'em. :wink: 

Anybody else got a dog or dogs?

Cheers, Trev.


----------



## CYC (30 Apr 2004)

Gill, how did you get those dogs to stand nicely for the picture!!?!?!?!


----------



## Adam (30 Apr 2004)

Araldite? :shock: :? :lol: 

A


----------



## Neil (30 Apr 2004)

Here's another for you Trev - my dog, Aoife:






NeilCFD


----------



## Noel (30 Apr 2004)

Neil,

Was that taken in Leitrim / Sligo?
The Dartry mountains? With Glencar lake behind?

Rgds

Noel


----------



## CYC (30 Apr 2004)

I recognise the Sligo mountain, can't remember the name but it's near Strandhill. I am sure Noely has the name right :wink:


----------



## Neil (30 Apr 2004)

It is taken on Streedagh Strand near Grange, Co. Sligo. The water behind is the estuary which lies between the strand and the mainland. The mountain behind is the wonderful Benbulben - it looks a bit squashed as the photo was taken down at ground level to fit a very small puppy in!

It is one of my favourite places  

NeilCFD


----------



## Noel (30 Apr 2004)

Yes CYC and Neil,

God's country, as I'm sure you'll agree.
Nice pup by the way.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Neil (30 Apr 2004)

You're absolutely right, Noely  

NeilCFD


----------



## Anonymous (30 Apr 2004)

Trev

Here's my workshop companion, Poppy, she's nearly 3 now.

Clearly a "now what's he doing" expression!





Rookie


----------



## Gary H (30 Apr 2004)

These are our (well, the wife's really) Yorkies..





Brandy (left) and Whiskey(right) ( affectionately known as* Chicken-Legs *and *Fat-Boy* :lol: )

Chicken-legs helping our youngest to eat her chocolate mousse..





Fat-Boy after eating sand + sawdust!! :? 





cheers
Gary


----------



## Anonymous (30 Apr 2004)

Now this is more like it. I have nothing against cats but I'd never want to have one. Plus Katie here would not be too pleased if we did.





Rookie, mine has a good line in "what is he doing now" looks too. And by bizarre coincidence my wife is called Poppy. Spooky that.

Katie is of course banned from the garage when I'm making a mess and swearing in there. Her tail is a one dog destruction zone at the best of times so you can imagine how much sawdust gets kicked up by it, not to mention things getting bashed off the lower shelves. She just gets too excited.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (30 Apr 2004)

Sadly,
*Bryn* Is no longer with me, he now lies under a apple tree in the garden.






He used to nod off in that postion and fall over, quite funny.
Seen him jumping over a six foot fencing panel when one of the bitches in the street was on heat






Never kept him in the house as he was from working dog stock _*Beagle/Spaniel*_ always kept him in a nestbox in the shed during winter and a kennel with a nestbox Summertime.
Had no worries of the workshop being burgled then

_*BRYN 1993-2000*_


----------



## DaveL (3 May 2004)

This is Samwise, so named because he loves the garden. :lol: 




And before anyone comments the look is distinguished not going grey :wink:


----------



## DaveL (14 Sep 2004)

Well Samwise now has a companion. She has not made it out to the workshop yet, I think the LOML would kill me if she did at the moment :shock:




This is Iona with the toy cat from LOMLs study :roll:


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Sep 2004)

Dave she is a lovely and fluffy - polar bear?


----------



## Alf (15 Sep 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwww, cute. </hopelessly girlie reaction> (Sorry)

Ooo, I can just see that little'un making friends with some sawdust. Padauk, say. Or ebony... Purpleheart... A coat of many colours :twisted: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (15 Sep 2004)

She is gorgeous, Dave - is she a husky?

NeilCFD


----------



## DaveL (15 Sep 2004)

Well the way the cats are reacting you would think she was a polar bear :shock: 

She is a Samoyed and the saw dust in the coat is my main worry about her in the workshop.

She is braver than Samwise when it comes to the vacuum cleaner, he runs off, Iona barks at it and wants to play :roll:


----------



## cambournepete (16 Sep 2004)

This is Josh:






7/8 greyhound cross saluki ?


----------



## Keith Smith (16 Sep 2004)

This is Molly, she looks angelic but she steals tools, then brings them back some time later, expecting a reward for "finding" them.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Sep 2004)

OK, knowing how the last time I posted a pic went wrong, this will probably do the same, but here goes!

This is Macduff, my Staffordshire Bull Terrier.
He looks pretty scary, but he's V.soft! Any burglar breaking in won't get bitten, more likely he'll give them a hand to carry the telly out!

Oh yes, and why Macduff?
Well, when it's time for a walk, 'Lead on, Macduff!'





Edited for about the tenth time, but thanks to Adam, he's now here so disregard the stuff below!!!


----------



## Adam (17 Sep 2004)

Andy you forgot to close the "IMG" brackets with a "/IMG"

to give


```
[img]http://static122.photobox.co.uk/images/link/3/dfc9e357e8c21bd6343a_371292_10417956.jpg?ch=71[/img]
```

But i noticed the funny bit at the end also the "?ch=71", anyway I don't know what it is, but I removed it, as normally we just want the .jpg bit of it this ended up finally as this 

```
[img]http://static122.photobox.co.uk/images/link/3/dfc9e357e8c21bd6343a_371292_10417956.jpg[/img]
```


to give


----------



## Anonymous (17 Sep 2004)

Yep, just as i thought! He's not there again!
Cut and paste the link and he shows up, but enter the url into the posting window and he doesn't show up!
Could be our works computer system, could be me!

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (17 Sep 2004)

Hi Adam, 

You type quicker than I can!
So have you adjusted my original posting or is that down to me as I still can't see him!
The url was cut and pasted directly from the image source, so I assumed it was OK, but obviously not!
I can (sort of) cut wood straight, but web stuff? Hmmmm.....

Andy


----------



## Adam (17 Sep 2004)

OK, I got it, the problem is that your host doesn't allow you to direct link to pictures, you can, by entering the whole address see the picture. When this happens, it gets cached on your harddrive, and when you link to it again, you actually see the copy on your harddrive, not online, so noobody else can see it. You need to move to a provider who lets you direct link to images, in the meantime, I'll host it on my albums (www.pbase.com) and giev you the link, give me two minutes...

Adam

and voila...


```
[img]http://www.pbase.com/asleitch/image/33911871/original.jpg[/img]
```

gives...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Sep 2004)

Thanks Adam,
Isn't technology marvellous!
I would have been there for months trying to sort that out!
I'll try and set up a new place to stick Macduff and see if he'll stay put!

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (17 Sep 2004)

I forgot to add, being a bit of a meathead looking dog, he came home one day with a tattoo...
If you look closely you can just make out A.C.A.B on his front toes.
Apparently it means All Cats Are Bas*ards... :shock: 

Andy


----------



## tx2man (17 Sep 2004)

Sorry,no dog.
Funny though, because when i was knee high we had a golden
labrador called ''RUSTY''

What about guitars.....[/img]




This is my Fender Precision '53 re-issue( Sting signature ) 8) 

Down boy

woof :roll: 

TX


----------



## trevtheturner (11 Jun 2005)

Here's Saffy, my six-year old G.S.D., with the remains of one of the wooden dumbells I make regularly for her:






(better late than never!)

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Gill (11 Jun 2005)

She's gorgeous, Trev. As you might be able to tell from my avatar, I have quite a soft spot for GSDs.

Gill


----------



## Shady (11 Jun 2005)

Tess 'n Tilly. Sisters, and the brown one caught a rabbit whilst on the lead last week!

Stone killers, despite the cuddly look. Brown girl's also the one who tried to commit suicide by eating gorilla glue. Tough dog... :roll: 






Basically, they're life support systems for teeth...


----------



## wizer (11 Jun 2005)

I am crazy about my dog. Her name is Sugar and she follows me everywhere. I wouldn't be without her! I even miss her when we go on holiday!  






She is a 3yr old Jack Russel Terrier


----------



## Mcluma (11 Jun 2005)

And these are our animals :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Jun 2005)

Hi

This is our big baby, Tyson the Rotty with his dummy  



















Thanks Jason

Coggy


----------



## Jaco (12 Jun 2005)

Tessa, 50% Foxy 50% Staffie. About 12 years old.







Cheers
Jaco


----------



## Scott (12 Jun 2005)

This is Luna. Great dog but unfortunately her hips are getting a bit gimpy


----------



## Gill (12 Jun 2005)

Hi Scott

Our GSD has had big problems with her joints all her life. We found that fitting her with a magnetic collar brought about a massive improvement over a six week period. It sounds but a bit flakey, but what can't speak can't lie. Perhaps a magnetic collar might help Luna too?

'Luna' is a lovely name. I first encountered it in a novel called "The Wolves of Time" by William Horwood - have you read it? One of the most moving stories I've ever read, although it was set around the time of the Bosnian crisis in the mid 90's, so it might be a little dated now.

Gill


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Jun 2005)

Gill,

I have a bit of arthritis that troubles me from time to time - a friend recommended those magnetic thingies but unfortunately they didn't work for me. However, he has a really bad knee that works perfectly as long as he puts those magnetic innersoles in his shoes!


----------



## Scott (12 Jun 2005)

Gill":23h4ck1p said:


> Perhaps a magnetic collar might help Luna too?
> 
> 'Luna' is a lovely name. I first encountered it in a novel called "The Wolves of Time" by William Horwood - have you read it? One of the most moving stories I've ever read, although it was set around the time of the Bosnian crisis in the mid 90's, so it might be a little dated now.
> 
> Gill



Hi Gill

I,ve never heard of magnetic collars but we'll certainly give it a try! Nothing ventured, nothing gained! Thanks for that  

I'm afraid I haven't read the book though but I might keep an eye out for it. I know a few guys who were out there.


----------

